# Push pole ideas?



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm lookin at makin a push pole. Has anyone made their own or have ideas on materials? Would PVC work? 

Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I made one out of PVC with a T handle. I mainly use it to test bottom for structure. If i ever have a low wind day that i am out , i could push it a bit..


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Sometimes it is just worth getting a STIFFY


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Bought 1 1/4 inch aluminum conduit at a electrical supplier. Put point on on end T handle on the other. Next time I will probably go with one inch. Cost was about $25 plus had to get a buddy to weld. But works great.


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

wickll said:


> Bought 1 1/4 inch aluminum conduit at a electrical supplier. Put point on on end T handle on the other. Next time I will probably go with one inch. Cost was about $25 plus had to get a buddy to weld. But works great.


How long and heavy is this pole?


----------



## Chris_78676 (Dec 28, 2009)

Before I bought my push pole I tried making one out of 1" PVC and a piece of galvanized pipe inside of it capped off one end and put a "T" on the other end worked good for like an hour then the galvanived pipe bent and now it is kind of bent like a C


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

16' alum pool vac pole plus a pvc foot. About $40.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

PVC is probably to flexible by itself. Try filling one with sand (heavy) to keep it from bending and let us know if that works.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Stiffy used to sell blems and 2nds at a great price. Call them to see if they have anything. You have to go pick it up in Corpus but while you're down there you cango fishing and try poling your new Stiffy.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Buster said:


> How long and heavy is this pole?


The conduit comes in 10 ft lengths. I cut the piece for the T from a second piece. It is a little heavy, that's why I want to try 1 inch next time. If I get a chance I will weigh it tomorrow.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's my home-made version of a push pole/stake-out stick for kayaking. Only cost a couple of bucks to make, and it floats. I remembered we had one of those green landscape poles used to tie up a tree so it doesn't lean over. I hope my wife doesn't miss it! It's a hollow metal pole with a green plastic covering, pointed on one end so it sticks in the ground. Spent about $2 on PVC fittings. Threw it in the pool and it floated. After going to the Houston fishing show I added the metal clasp to make a tie off. I also painted yellow marks on it to measure depth. Overall length is 7 feet. Not sure if it will still float now with the metal clasp. Still need to throw it in the pool!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

nice engineering..


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Woodd,

Call these guys...ask for Joel or Jacques, they will help...great service and good advice.
The link shows the carbon fiber sleeve out of stock right now but they can get it. They have made some really nice poles with it.

Frank

http://boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=AP_UNIC1506_ft


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Oceola said:


> Woodd,
> 
> Call these guys...ask for Joel or Jacques, they will help...great service and good advice.
> The link shows the carbon fiber sleeve out of stock right now but they can get it. They have made some really nice poles with it.
> ...


The best tip yet , IMO. 1 inch aluminum conduit will bend too easily for a push pole, but i replaced the handle on a landing net for the boat by using a hydraulic crimper to mash the conduit down around the tubing that forms the loop of the net. Put some epoxy around the crimp inside the pipe and built a rubber handle. I inch worked good for that.

Good luck!


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

This is what I use in my kayak. This is probably too short for what you have in mind but if you can find a longer post you could use it. It is an fiberglass electric fence pole, pvc t for the handle and a stainless point made from scraps on the lathe. Great for poling, anchoring, and harpooning.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Push Pole kit...update*



Oceola said:


> Woodd,
> 
> Call these guys...ask for Joel or Jacques, they will help...great service and good advice.
> The link shows the carbon fiber sleeve out of stock right now but they can get it. They have made some really nice poles with it.
> ...


Here is a better link to the actual *push pole kit*...

http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=36

The man in the picture holding the pole is Jacques Mertens the owner/marine engineer at e-boat/Bateau2...he designs all the "stitch and glue"/composite boats there . Their plans are the best I've ever seen and easy to work with...Check them out if you're thinking of building a boat.

By the way, the picture of the green and white CC boat you see in the Sea Tow add at the top of the forum pages is one of his designs, the "C19" built by a fellow in Fl.

And if you look at fellow 2Cooler "jerryrigged's" avitar you see a canoe he built from Jacques plans.

Like I said, call them, they are very helpfull...great to deal with.

Frank


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*pole*

I always thought a POLE VAULT pole would be great probably just need the connections with coach to get a Broken one .Also maybe a HOT STICK that the electric company uses that failed its test or broke. CVA34


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Push poles*

The least expensive push pole to build is to buy a 10' section of 1" aluminum electrical conduit. I have used one for over 12 years, it will hold up very well if you remember to use it for pushing only . If you try to pry or lift with it ,it will bend. The conduit comes with threaded ends and you can put a 1" threaded PVC tee on one end , add end caps to the tee, use a wooden dowl for the other end. sand the dowl to fit the inside of the conduit, leave about a 4" to 6" length past the end of the conduit, this can be sanded to a point. Add some gorilla glue and you have a push pole and stake out pole that will float.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

cva34 said:


> I always thought a POLE VAULT pole would be great probably just need the connections with coach to get a Broken one .Also maybe a HOT STICK that the electric company uses that failed its test or broke. CVA34


 I have one and it does work. Our district passed a new rule that if the pole doesn't have the weight printed on it you can't use it for competition so a bunch of our poles were essentially unusable.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Kevin at Stiffy*

can be a great help. He sold me a couple of shorter blems and advised me how to glue them together to make a pole of about 20' which is still going strong after 10 years or so.



Bird said:


> Stiffy used to sell blems and 2nds at a great price. Call them to see if they have anything. You have to go pick it up in Corpus but while you're down there you cango fishing and try poling your new Stiffy.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Closet dowl rod, buck a foot home depot. Think its about 12 feet long. Fine for a little pushing and poking. Stuck a little rubber ball to the end to make a foot.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't done this but it seems that if you filled a 1" x 12' aluminum pole (electrical conduit?) with fiberglass resin mixed with ground up fiberglass fibers (that can be purchased by the pound at a cement mixing plant. It is used to re-inforce concrete), that would make a very sturdy pole. Of couse, it would be solid so it would sink. It would take 3 quarts of resin to fill 12' of 1" tube. 1 oz equals 1.8 cu inches x 144 cu inches, less the Fibers added. Maybe slip shorter length (6' maybe?) of 1/2" pvc (capped on both ends) inside the 12' pole and pour around it so you would now have an air filled pocket to make it float. Again, this is just a theory. FF


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I built mine with 1.5 inch pvc enforced with two closet rods. it's approx 15 feet long. I joined rods together by a large lag bolt cut off, predrilled, and inserted into the connect. (]---[) Teed on the end and just a cap on the other end. It works and flexes some. Not too heavy, but you know you've spent a day poling when you wake up the next morning.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what's your preferred length for push poles?


----------

